# Roamio OTA V52 Error



## Weezknight (Nov 11, 2013)

Got my new Roamio basic hooked up yesterday, and all of my channels are coming in great OTA.

Tonight, however, a V52 error situation has cropped up. As soon as our recordings started, the 4th Tuner (Tuner 0) threw up the V52 error.

Stopped the recordings, reset the box, and started digging through some things.

I paused the show I was watching, then switched tuners to pull in another station. Everything was fine. Hit "Live TV" again and picked a 3rd channel, still fine. Sure enough, though, as soon as I went to the 4th tuner...BOOM a V52 error.

Diagnostics consistently shows that no matter what order I go in, it always ends up being "Tuner 0" showing no signal at all.

Is this a case of the internal splitter degrading my OTA signal to the point that the 4th tuner cannot pull in the picture, or will I be returning this unit?


----------



## Weezknight (Nov 11, 2013)

Just wanted to update. Since all of this happened after the CS line was closed, I called today.

Unfortunately it is an out-of-box failure on Tuner 0. They're sending a replacement right away.

A little sad that this is just 2 days into my first Tivo experience, but I will say their CS rep was awesome and we got this squared away quickly.

Hopefully the next Roamio will have 4 functional tuners.


----------



## Weezknight (Nov 11, 2013)

Well I guess spoke a bit too soon about the exchange experience. Came home to find the unit that is being replaced has already been deactivated and the exchange unit is now showing on my account.

I guess it's a good thing as it will be a seamless transition, however the new unit actually won't be in my hand for another 2 days. So, right now I have no access to netflix on my TV. 

Granted things could be worse, but they have a tracking number and know when the new unit will be here. Why deactivate my current unit already?


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

Just curious - did your replacement solve this problem?


----------



## Weezknight (Nov 11, 2013)

cncb said:


> Just curious - did your replacement solve this problem?


Yes. Once I hooked up the new unit, all 4 tuners were firing at 100%. So it does seem that, on the 1st unit, Tuner 0 was D.O.A.

That's my luck, though. I even told my wife _she_ needed to pick the box at Best Buy because I always pick the wrong ones. Guess my luck continued...

Good news is, though, Tivo was awesome with everything, and now we're really enjoying the Roamio.


----------

